# Aaah, We Have Eepers



## Kage Davies

XD Remi dropped last night. I didn't even know (her box is in my room XD) until my OH investigated the source of some squeaking while I wasn't looking. Apparently the bubbas are hyuge. First count seemed to imply four though, but he put everything back very quickly and left them be. I can hear them eeping away still, though ^^.

I can investigate at three days, right? *can't wait.* If its only four, she'll still be able to feed them, right? Should I look and make sure? *sits on hands.*


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Ooh how exciting! Congrats!


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Yes your right, leave the babies alone till 3 days old, 
and then take piccies lol, 
she will be able to feed the four of them.


----------



## Cait

Four is fine, that should be enough to stimulate her milk production.


----------



## Kage Davies

They're fine, me thinks. Can still hear them squeaking now. I am resisting the temptation to look. I am incredibly jealous of the OH though.

Mummy mouse is going a little nuts. She's not skittish, just active. I keep finding her gnawing bars. The OH put his hand in earlier to do her food and she practically leapt on him, LMAO, so she went for a little trip to a box with a wheel in for five minutes, and then back. Don't want to dsturb her too much, but she is crazy mouse.


----------



## Angelmouse

When you take mum out you can have a peek at bubs, just rub your hands in the bedding and gently pull back the nest  this is what I do  I handle mine at day 2 when mum is not in the cage and do a check of them all to find out how many does and bucks i've got  If she is eager to get out then thats your best chance to have a little peek


----------



## Kage Davies

Hee hee, I just did that. I had to satisfy my curiousity too, and weighed them really fast. Moslty 2.2g.

Ha ha. Four. Ha ha ha.

Only... eight short XD. We have 12 of the little squeakers. I think I'm going to print off the sexing photos and try and weed out some boysies tommorrow. Although I'm not sure if I'm allowed any more :lol:. Nanny is a nightmare though. She's really good, especially as Mum is having a bit of an energetic moment, but as soon as the box lid comes off she shoots into the nest and stands guard. The OH scooped her out this morning to no ill effect, so I just cross my fingers she gets the message and calms down.

Photos! Please, any ideas about what colours these might turn out?


----------



## Angelmouse

Their pigmentaion seems to be coming through quick, sorry no idea what colour, you'll know in a few days prob.
Congrats by the way


----------



## Cait

It's too early to tell because you don't know what the PEW is underneath... They are dark skinned though so no pale babies (as in creams, PEWs etc). Since dad is sable they have inherited either black tan or red from him... none of them look red so that should narrow it down a bit. I will guess agouti, agouti tan, black or black tans... Could be something else though, as I said


----------



## Demi

Pinkness :love


----------



## Peteyandthegang

The little mouf! :love1 :love


----------



## Kage Davies

^^. Every one of the litter is either self black or black and tan o.o. They have varying degrees of white patches, but some of them look really good. I love the last one, with the white tip on his tail.

Yeah, we still have twelve -_-. Neither of us could bring ourselves to take it down. We have a 6/6 split of boys and girls, with most of the boys being black tans and most of the girls being self black. I have two tiny runts, both girls, and four massive bruiser boys.


----------



## Demi

Aww there gorgeous.I wouldn't be able to cull either


----------



## Cait

Demi said:


> Aww there gorgeous.I wouldn't be able to cull either


Unfortunately it is hard for a doe to cope with a large litter - humans have selectively bred them so that they produce a lot more babies than in the wild, which they can't always feed or look after properly (it takes a big toll on a doe to raise a litter). After all, even if you're using the most basic of common sense, they have 10 nipples, more than 10 in a litter means they can't feed at will. In the wild they're built to raise 3-4 from a litter (I have read up on this), which is also what show breeders will cull down to (4). It has been scientifically proven that they can feed up to 4 babies at optimal milk production. Any more than 4 babies and the milk increases but not proportionally, so each baby gets less. I usually take my litters down to 4.


----------



## Demi

Yeah I still wouldnt be able to lol.I cant even kill bugs


----------



## Kage Davies

Alrighty, I took some better photos today :3. Here they be, by group;









Here's the four Bruiser Boys, the biggest fat ones. They're all brown and tan, with shiny golden bellies (I suspect satins). You can just about see the colour of them here. I don't know whether they're chocolate or sable yet, though.









These are the other two boys, both self blacks. The one with the white tip is Haruka, who I think we're keeping. These guys are smaller than their bruiser brothers, lol.









The four black self girls. One of these is staying here too, I reckon. One's as big as her bruiser brothers, but the other three range in size down to little.









And the last two girls, the runts. I think these two are going to be the same colour as the Bruisers.









Group pic. They lined themselves up on the towel all by themselves, lmao.


----------



## Cait

It's a bit soon to say, but it does look like you have some possible sables there from the way the tan blends around to the sides rather than has a defined dividing line. Keep an eye on that really small baby though, I wouldn't be surprised if it didn't make it to weaning.


----------



## Kage Davies

No, I agree on the tiny little one. She's still putting on weight, but she's not keeping up. Active little bugger though. Runs around all over the place.


----------



## Demi

To cute :shock:


----------



## Kage Davies

Aah, I found these hiding in the rest of the photos. I can't resist those little whiskers o.o.


----------



## sasandcol

So cute. I have a thing for runts...just ask Dom and Fae :s


----------



## dangermouse

how are the young ones doing now?...................


----------



## Kage Davies

Just fine :3. They opened their eyes today. Haruka managed to climb his way to the floor without either of us noticing - we only found him when he tried to creep over the top of a carrier bag. XD


----------



## dangermouse

love the mouse at the front of the 5th pic ........ I was so tempted by the sables too......


----------



## Kage Davies

Heh heh. I have a suspicion that two of my four are satins, too, but I'm not certain yet.


----------



## dangermouse

thats smashing .... well done....


----------



## Kage Davies

Heh heh, I'd love to take credit but both of these meeses are from Cait, so it was all her doing really XD.


----------



## Maplewood Stud

this one is beautiful, me loves! <3


----------



## Kage Davies

Yeah, that's Haruka. The OH has adopted him, lmao. Me thinks he might be staying here :3.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Such beautiful babies

Pitty your not close to me I would love those sables for my sable project I am starting in a couple of weeks


----------



## Kage Davies

Dunno where you are in relation to me, lol. Don't know Staffordshire at all. Not any closer to Hertfordshire, are you?


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Hi,

Your about 45min drive away from me but I can meet you somewhere when the babies are ready to pick them up how does Derby train station sound.

PM me


----------



## corrinead

Ah, they are all gorgeous!!! have a massive soft spot for the sables. I got my sable buck off Cait also... absolutely stunning aren't they! Have a week old litter off him x with a cinnamon doe off Cait, cant wait to see how they turn out. Are some of your litter slightly longhaired or is that just me, anyway, very very cute x


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Any updated pictures


----------



## Kage Davies

I do, indeed. I took these of the sables today specially .

I'm still not certain of the satins, but I am pretty darn sure now. The one who doesn't have a shiny belly is very different, and they look like their father who is satin. :3. One of the boys crawled into a pillow case and got sat on, but he's still fine :?. And one doesn't have the very very tip to his tail, but its hardly noticeable.














































Taking photos at this age is very hard :lol:


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

oooo they are stunners can't wait to get them


----------



## Peteyandthegang

Ooh they grew up to be so lovely! :love1 Loving the little satins


----------



## Kage Davies

Eugh, so I spent the last four hours coralling and eventually capturing Mortimer, the second little black boy. -_-. He didn't find a home, so he's decided he needed a name. Don't ask. Anyway, little monster springboarded off of my hand onto the floor and has evaded capture for four hours.

He's fine now. -_-;

Anyway, I took some video of them all. Still got all 12. Ignore the terrible sounds and shaking from my hands etc etc etc.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y50/Ka ... 280435.flv

They are coming along pretty well, I think. And apart from liking the floor, they're really quite tame XD. Morti is just a pain in the butt. They have a thing about licking fingers though, be warned.


----------



## Miss-Freak-Of-Nature

Thats teasing I have to wait another couple of weeks to get my sables 

But they are all stunning 

Now finger licking is fine  I have a doe that does that at the moment :roll:

All sables have now got names

Boy 1 - Alvin

Boy 2 - Simon

Boy 3 - Theodore

Boy 4 - Dave

Girl 1 - Misty


----------



## Kage Davies

You named my carefully bred sables after the chipmunks?! :shock: 

Lol, no. I used to love that cartoon till I realised just how irritating the voices are XD.

Interestingly all of my black girls are going to a pet home from AAM. So few breeders post on there now that when I posted my thread of photos, they sold themselves. I did get in a row though, so its not always worth the hassle XD.


----------



## Kage Davies

More video, mwaha.

http://s2.photobucket.com/albums/y50/Ka ... 280720.flv

I split them today, boys together and girls with Mum. They're bang on four weeks. That's not too early, is it? The boys tezzies are showing, and they're squeaking somewhat. And having 14 of them in one box was becoming a nightmare.


----------



## Peteyandthegang

I thought better of posting our latest litter :? Really glad they all got homes though, although its no surprise!


----------



## Peteyandthegang

And we accidently seperated our boys at 27 days due to miscounting, but theyre getting really big now and are doing fine. Yours are looking great!


----------



## sarahh

Aww bless glad they all got homes.


----------



## Jammy

Any pics of the ones you kept all growed up now ?


----------

